# Changer le N° de version du noyau

## Marsu

Pour installer les drivers de mon modem (un winmodem   :Embarassed:  )

j'ai besoin d'un noyau 2.4.0 , or la version enregistrée dans mon linux (mais ou c ????) est 2-rc2 et le log de config du modem demande un entier

comment je fais pour faire croire au système que mon noyau est un 2.4 ??

 et apres pour le remettre tel quel ?

j'espere que je suis assez comprehensible   :Very Happy: Last edited by Marsu on Tue Jan 02, 2007 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apolonius

Ce que tu cherches se trouve dans les premières lignes de /usr/src/linux/Makefile,

----------

## jlg

tu peut faire insmod avec -f  pour forcer le module a etre accepté. beaucoup plus simple   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *jlg wrote:*   

> tu peut faire insmod avec -f  pour forcer le module a etre accepté. beaucoup plus simple  

 

En effet mais ça ne servira probablement à rien si une vérification est faite par le module lui-même ...

Peut-être que si on savait de quel driver il s'agit, on pourrait aller voir ce que le développeur/éditeur préconise. 

En effet, il est très fréquent qu'un noyau comporte une "sous-version" et pas seulement sous gentoo !

Je ne comprend donc pas très bien cette histoire de "nombre entier exigé"  :Confused: 

----------

## jlg

il y a une option dans le kernel qui permet de loader les modules de differente version.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  CONFIG_MODVERSIONS:                                                                                                                                                                              
> 
>   Usually, modules have to be recompiled whenever you switch to a new  kernel.  Saying Y here makes it possible, and safe, to use the same modules even after compiling a new kernel; this requires the program modprobe. All the software needed for module support is in  the modutils package (check the file Documentation/Changes for location and latest version).  NOTE: if you say Y here but don't  have the program genksyms (which is also contained in the above mentioned modutils package), then the building of your kernel will fail.  If you are going to use modules that are generated from  non-kernel sources, you would benefit from this option.  Otherwise it's not that important.  So, N ought to be a safe bet.
> ...

 

----------

## ghoti

 *jlg wrote:*   

> il y a une option dans le kernel qui permet de loader les modules de differente version.

 

C'est vrai aussi!

Mais ici également ce n'est valable que dans le cadre de la gestion des modules (kmod, modprobe et compagnie ...)

Je peux bien entendu me tromper mais cette option ne contournera pas une vérification faite par le module lui-même : rien n'empêche le code d'un module, après chargement "forcé", de générer une erreur si telle ou telle condition n'est pas remplie.

Sans plus d'informations à propos de ce fameux module, on ne peut malheureusement que se perdre en conjectures  :Sad: 

----------

## Marsu

d'apres ce que j'en ai vu, il compile le driver par rapport au noyau, or c pdt cette compilation que ça veut pas marcher.

la page des drivers : 

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/

j'ai dl la v 0.8.6

no problemo pour le faire marcher sous mdk 8.1 (si ça peut donner des indications !?  :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

A première vue, rien que du très classique, quoi !  :Smile: 

Une chose peut-être à vérifier dans le INSTALL :

 *Quote:*   

> --with-kernel-includes=/path/to/my/kernel-sources/include
> 
> If you don't have your kernel sources at /usr/src/linux, specifiy
> 
> your includes

 

Si tu as bien un lien symbolique /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers le répertoire réel des sources du noyau, alors il ne faut pas mettre cette option.

Si ce n'est pas ça, essaie de nous donner le message d'erreur exact.

Si c'est pendant la compilation, la raison explicite est en général contenue dans les 10 à 20 dernières lignes du message.

----------

## Marsu

pr ghoti : y'a bien un lien entre mon noyau gentoo et le dir /usr/src/linux

bien, j'ai reussi à corriger le probleme :

ds les sources, il y avait KERNEL_VERSION="'uname -r'"

j'ai remplacé par KERNEL_VERSION="2.4.20"

et c plus là que ça buggue

mais ce qui est fou c que qd je fais un uname -r ça me donne :

2.4.20-gentoo-r2 

c pour ça que je pense qu'il n'y a pas incompatibilité du noyau

merci à tous qd même

toujours est il que maintenant il veut tjrs pas compiler les modules pour le noyau

----------

## ghoti

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> toujours est il que maintenant il veut tjrs pas compiler les modules pour le noyau

 

Je note dans ta réponse précédente que tu utilises la version 0.8.6

Pourtant, la version la plus récente est la 0.9.6

En examinant le Changelog, on peut voir que :

 *Quote:*   

> 0.9.3:
> 
>    * Fix kernel detection + few minor fixes.
> 
> 0.9.6:
> ...

 

AMHA, c'est la solution de tous tes problèmes  :Wink: 

----------

## Marsu

oups, je crois que vais retourner apprendre à lire, doit bien y avoir une place libre à coté de mon chti frere au CP   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

